# Assailant suffers injuries from fall



## Ken Morgan (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## KELLYG (Jun 9, 2011)

Love it,  

I wonder how many times he fell, and how much assistance he had during his clumsy spell.


----------



## Balrog (Jun 30, 2011)

Sadly, it didn't happen quite that way.  It would have been wonderful if it had.


----------

